# DTC Journal



## DTC (Jun 8, 2018)

Well, I'm going to log everything here.

My primary goals are to:

CREATE a drainage solution to route water around the house to the back of the property
RESTORE the health of the lawn
REDUCE my irrigation usage
TRANSFORM the lumpy clumps underfoot to an even, smooth surface

It's going to be a multi-year learning process and transformation, but I'm pretty excited about it all. These are my priorities and long term plans:

*Summer 2018*

Finalize Master Landscaping Plan with architect
Get drainage solution designed (by structural engineer) and installed (TBD, DIY?)
Re-design irrigation layout and upgrade (most) parts
Upgrade irrigation controller (done, Rachio Gen 3)
Start lawn treatment service (done, TruGreen started 6/15/2018)
Re-mulch existing mulch zones (done, 8 yards of medium deco bark)
Acquire equipment for landscaping installation and mowing/trimming
Install boulders
Trench routes for gas fire pits, landscape lighting, new irrigation zones etc...
Install new mulch zones: kill the grass, fill with mulch

*Fall 2018*

Stop lawn mowing service - switch to DIY
Stop lawn treatment service - switch to DIY
Aerate and overseed
Fill with sand and top dressing (should this be before or after the aerate and overseeding?)
Build small garden and herb area
Create plan and schedule for next spring (lawn and garden)

*Spring 2019*

Start pre-emergent, fertilizing, (other prep/treatments) and irrigation on time
Mow 3", down to 2"

*Summer2019*

Mow 2", down to 1"

*Fall 2019*

prepare for putting green summer 2020 
switch out mowing equipment to walk behind reel mowers, sell the lawn tractor


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@DTC Looks like a good plan. And you're right about the multi year learning process and transformation. It definitely takes time (and money)to do it right.


----------

